# latrocínio



## Cristela

Hola: necesito saber que significa "latrocínio", que tipo de delito es. Estoy intentando traducir un texto legal que dice: "...especificamente nos homicidios, latrocínios e nas tentativas de homicídio..."
Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias.


----------



## willy2008

Cristela said:


> Hola: necesito saber que significa "latrocínio", que tipo de delito es. Estoy intentando traducir un texto legal que dice: "...especificamente nos homicidios, latrocínios e nas tentativas de homicídio..."
> Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias.


Latrcinio es HURTO , robo sin violencia


----------



## Carfer

Roubo à mão armada, extorsão com uso de violência (existe em espanhol, mas com um significado um pouco mais vago de acção própria de ladrão).


----------



## Cristela

Willy2008 y Canfer: 
 Muchas gracias por su pronta ayuda, necesitaba saber a que tipo penal se refería.


----------



## willy2008

Carfer said:


> Roubo à mão armada, extorsão com uso de violência (existe em espanhol, mas com um significado um pouco mais vago de acção própria de ladrão).


Perdon Carfer pero el hurto de ninguna manera es a mano armada ni con violencia, eso es robo.El hurto es por ej., si yo te robo tu auto que dejaste estacionado, o te robo la billetera sin que te des cuenta .


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Roubo à mão armada, extorsão com uso de violência (existe em espanhol, mas com um significado um pouco mais vago de acção própria de ladrão).


 
*latrocinio**.*
(Del lat. _latrocinĭum_).

*1. *m. Acción propia de un ladrón o de quien defrauda a alguien gravemente.

Não sei se legalmente  é assim.  Mas, em espanhol,  utiliza-se habitualmente  na liguagem coloquial para indicar um roubo ou uma apropriação ilícita.


----------



## amistad2008

willy2008 said:


> Perdon Carfer pero el hurto de ninguna manera es a mano armada ni con violencia, eso es robo.El hurto es por ej., si yo te robo tu auto que dejaste estacionado, o te robo la billetera sin que te des cuenta .


 
Parece que la palabra "latrocinio" tiene distintos significados. No entiendo nada de leyes pero esto es lo que encontré, díganme lo que les parece:

Priberam: do Lat. _latrociniu _s. m., roubo à mão armada; extorsão violenta.
RAE: *1. *m. Acción propia de un ladrón o de quien defrauda a alguien gravemente.
WR: m. Hurto, robo o fraude de los intereses de los demás: _cometió un latrocinio imperdonable._
Wikipedia: *Latrocínio* é um tipo penal, em alguns sistemas jurídicos, derivado do crime de roubo (crime-fim), onde o homicídio é o crime-meio - ou seja - mata-se para roubar.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui
O latrocínio é o roubo seguido de morte.


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> ...//...Priberam: do Lat. _latrociniu _s. m., roubo à mão armada; extorsão violenta.
> RAE: *1. *m. Acción propia de un ladrón o de quien defrauda a alguien gravemente.
> WR: m. Hurto, robo o fraude de los intereses de los demás: _cometió un latrocinio imperdonable._
> Wikipedia: *Latrocínio* é um tipo penal, em alguns sistemas jurídicos, derivado do crime de roubo (crime-fim), onde o homicídio é o crime-meio - ou seja - mata-se para roubar.


 


> "...especificamente nos homicidios, latrocínios e nas tentativas de homicídio..." (em português).


"_.........específicamente en los homicidios, robos con intimidación y en los intentos de homicidio..._" (em espanhol).
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## hellofolks

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con andre luis. "Latrocínio" es un robo seguido del asesinato de la víctima. Para robo sin violencia, en general usamos la palabra "furto". También sé que "homicídio doloso" es un asesinato en el que hay la intención de matar, mientras que "homicídio culposo" es un asesinato que se comete por irresponsabilidad o accidente, pero en este caso no existe la intención de matar.

Ojalá te haya ayudado,
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> Perdon Carfer pero el hurto de ninguna manera es a mano armada ni con violencia, eso es robo.El hurto es por ej., si yo te robo tu auto que dejaste estacionado, o te robo la billetera sin que te des cuenta .


 
Sí, claro, pero yo no dije que latrocínio era hurto, sino robo. Me parece que hay una diferencia de sentido entre los paises de habla castellana y los de habla portuguesa. Para nosotros, el latrocínio conlleva la idea de violencia, la cual, en algunos sistemas, puede incluso implicar el homicidio como rasgo distintivo del crímen (Brasil, al parecer), para vosotros la violencia no es necesaria para definir el delito, así que un hurto puede considerarse latrocínio. Recuerda que Cristela preguntó qué tipo de delito es y me parece que se refería a Brasil, una vez que el latrocínio ya no forma parte de la tipología criminal portuguesa. Incluso no estoy seguro de que forme parte de la brasileña, puede que sea sólo palabra de uso común, ya que técnicamente el latrocínio es un robo agravado.


----------



## amistad2008

Se lo he preguntado a un policía y él me ha dicho que "latrocínio" en Brasil es "robo seguido de muerte".


----------



## Cristela

Por lo que pude entender, si el latrocionio es en Brasil un robo agravado por la muerte de la víctima, en Argentina sería homicidio en ocasión de robo.


----------



## amistad2008

Cristela said:


> Por lo que pude entender, si el latrocionio es en Brasil un robo agravado por la muerte de la víctima, en Argentina sería homicidio en ocasión de robo.


 
Cristela, todos te contestaron y nadie te dio las bienvenidas... perdona.

¡Bienvenida al foro!


----------

